# Bovine Reproduction Basics



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 12, 2013)

WildRoseBeef submitted a new resource:

Bovine Reproduction Basics - The Things You Should Know About Bovine Reproduction



> Some key definitions to know:
> 
> *Cow:* mature female bovine.
> *Bull:* intact (often mature) male bovine.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

